# The Rare Good Fanfiction in its Natural Enviroment



## hopeandjoy (Jun 30, 2010)

Fanfiction recommendations~

I only have Hetalia (note: Yes, they're from the kink meme. But none of them are NSFW. Except one, but that's onpurpose!badfic!sex.).

Crack:

Celebrity Jeopardy: Deus Ex Machina
In which Austria must host Celebrity Jeopardy. And the guests are Drunk!England, America, and France.

Poor guy.

The Great Elevator Massacre of 2010

In which Italy, Germany, Japan, America, England, France, and Russia are stuck in an elevator.

Wait, there were supposed to be _eight_ nations here... Who am I missing?

Buttsex:The Musical (kinda-sorta NSFW, also it's the second fill)

In which Badfic clichés are made fun of.

Featuring: rivalsex!Russia/Lithuania, ItalyspeaksintildesandhisdescriptionkeepschangingandGermanyshootinganunabridgedEnglishdictionary!Germany/Italy, Mpreg!Sweden/Finland, suddenuke!Spain/Romano, tyingfortop-age!Prussia/France, and purpleprose!Amercia/England.

Serious:

Abschiedslied

Parts 1-4 here: http://hetalia-kink.livejournal.com/10960.html?thread=18526672

Parts 5-7 here: http://hetalia-kink.livejournal.com/10456.html?thread=22579928#t22579928

Parts 8-10 here: http://hetalia-kink.livejournal.com/11813.html?thread=32885541#t32885541

In which Germany has lost his memory (again) and the entire world is about to collapse. Made me sob like the Germany, Italy, and GerIta fan I am.



Free free to add more awesome stuff.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jun 30, 2010)

Did someone say good fanfiction?

Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality. Just this. It's an AU, For Want Of A Nail fic where Harry was raised by a scientist. Many hijinks ensue. c:

Pedestal (Pokemon): an OT fic in the first person. The nameless narrator (NamNar) goes on an adventure in Sinnoh with a Numel. Well-written, gripping, and fun to read. There's over 100 chapters, but don't let that discourage you. |D

You Can't Take the Sky from Me (Hetalia) an AU set in a steampunk world, starring America as an idealistic young aviator and England as a sky pirate captain. :3

...and, uhh. I've got more too, but those are just my ff.net favourites. I'll post more when I find/remember them.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 30, 2010)

Clouded Sky, a Pokémon fanfic by our very own Negrek. It's quite good, and original as well. It's about Tobias, who lives in the hidden region of Waytar. He becomes a 'guide' and is bonded with a Murkrow; problem is, Murkrow guides are considered unlucky, a bad omen, etc. I can't say much more without ruining the very good plot. :}


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 30, 2010)

(in which Cookies proves she spends too much time obsessing over stuff)

_Respawn of the Dead_ and _With Apologies to Harlan Ellison_, both by Cat Bountry. (Team Fortress 2) Both are deliciously High Octane Nightmare Fuel-y, but _Apologies_ even more so. _Respawn_ is TF2-Meets-Zombies and that's all you need to know. Really.  _Apologies_ is heavily based off of _I Have No Mouth And I Must Scream._

...I'll dig up some more later. :V I haveta stumble through my FF.net faves and bookmarks to see what I have.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 30, 2010)

Anything by this guy right here, really. Especially if your a fan of Avatar the Last Airbender. Lots of short stories about the series, including one about how Aang creates a new generation of Airbenders and one written like a fairy tale that explains the Avatar's origins. (I practically think of them as canon)

 Also, they have a long-running natural history guide of pokémon that looks at them as if they were more animal-like. It's interesting, to say the least.

Oh, and this writer also wrote a series of Avatar one-offs where they explore the many things that could have gone wrong for the Gaang. It's quite despicable. As well as one set in the future, where people who have forgotten bending and spirits find the Owl Spirit's Library.


----------

